# Wireless PCI kaart

## sjengstah

een Vriend van mij is van plan om gentoo te willen gaan proberen nou wil hij weten welke Wirelesskaart PCI hopelijk wordt ondersteund met de cd's zodat hij een internet installatie kan doen?

Alvast bedankt

Sjengstah

----------

## garo

Als een kaart met 1 linuxdistributie werkt dan werkt ze met alle anderen ook. De distributie maakt weinig uit, het is de linuxkernel zelf die er mee moet overweg kunnen.

Als je een kaart wilt kopen, zoek dan op internet op welke chipset die gebaseerd is en of deze chipset goed werkt met linux.

Als je toch niks kunt vinden,  tegenwoordig zijn de wifikaarten die niet onder linux werken stevig in de minderheid.

----------

## koenderoo

 *Quote:*   

> Als je toch niks kunt vinden, tegenwoordig zijn de wifikaarten die niet onder linux werken stevig in de minderheid.

 

Ben ik met je eens, maar het is maar de vraag of alle kaarten het tijdens de installatie al gaan doen. Dat zijn er toch beduidend minder.  :Sad:   Met ndiswrapper e.d. krijg je de meeste wel aan de praat, maar dat wordt nou net niet standaard meegeleverd op de live-cd!

Het grootste probleem schuilt hem toch in het feit dat je naar de chipset moet kijken en niet naar de maker van de kaart. Kijk maar eens bij de lijst die ndiswrapper op zijn wiki bijhoudt. Hoeveel kaarten hebben wel niet dezelfde productnaam en typenaam, maar hebben toch een andere chipset!

De chipset is heel soms (misschien zelfs wel nooit) op de verpakking terug te lezen. Op internet kun je bij de producent vaak ook niets wijzer worden en mag je hopen dat je kaart op een lijst zoals die van ndiswrapper voorkomt. 

Komt er een beetje op neer: koop er maar gewoon een van een goed merk en vervolgens op je knietjes zodra je gaat installeren.   :Cool: 

Mocht je er toch meer moeite voor willen doen, kijk dan eens in de kernel bij devices->network adapters->WLAN (not hamradio). Daar staan de drivers die wel tijdens de installatie worden herkend, of die via een modprobe te laden zijn tijdens de installatie.

----------

## Rainmaker

```
  │ │                                          [*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions                                                    │ │  

  │ │                                          [ ]   Wireless Extension API over RtNetlink (NEW)                                                                │ │  

  │ │                                          ---   Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)                                                               │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   STRIP (Metricom starmode radio IP) (NEW)                                                                   │ │  

  │ │                                          ---   Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support                                                                     │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection                                                                 │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection (NEW)                                             │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 ISA and PCI cards (NEW)                                                    │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol) (NEW)                                               │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   Atmel at76c50x chipset  802.11b support (NEW)                                                              │ │  

  │ │                                          ---   Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo PCI/Cardbus (NEW)                                                          │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   USB ZD1201 based Wireless device support (NEW)                                                             │ │  

  │ │                                          < >   IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP) (NEW)                                             │ │
```

Als je een kaart pakt met 1 van de bovenstaande chipsets zou je dus goed moeten zitten. Dit is trouwens een config van MM-sources 21 rc2, kan eventueel per kernel / livecd iets afwijken.

----------

## koenderoo

is dezelfde lijst als van de Gentoo-sources

----------

## marcelb

 *garo wrote:*   

> Als een kaart met 1 linuxdistributie werkt dan werkt ze met alle anderen ook. De distributie maakt weinig uit, het is de linuxkernel zelf die er mee moet overweg kunnen.
> 
> Als je een kaart wilt kopen, zoek dan op internet op welke chipset die gebaseerd is en of deze chipset goed werkt met linux.
> 
> Als je toch niks kunt vinden,  tegenwoordig zijn de wifikaarten die niet onder linux werken stevig in de minderheid.

 

dit is niet helemaal waar

ik heb een atheros wireless card en tot nu toe werkt ie alleen met simplymepis 6.0

met suse of ubuntu kreeg ik hem niet aan de gang ook niet met madwifi of ndiswrapper

ga nu met gentoo proberen dus hopelijk werkt het daar wel mee

----------

## Taipou

Ik raad je aan de Hardware Compatability List te checken van LinuxQuestions.org

http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/

----------

